# Sweetened Condensed Milk - Freeze?



## Katie H (Jan 18, 2019)

I have about half a can of sweetened condensed milk left after preparing a dessert recipe.  At the moment I really don't have a use for it and wonder if it can successfully be frozen.


Have any of you done this and what were your results once the milk was thawed?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 18, 2019)

I've frozen it in desserts and it was fine, no change. I haven't frozen it by itself but I'm thinking it should be OK.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 18, 2019)

That's what I was thinking, Dawg.  May as well give it a try.  Better than tossing it.  Thanks.


----------



## JustJoel (Jan 18, 2019)

Katie H said:


> I have about half a can of sweetened condensed milk left after preparing a dessert recipe.  At the moment I really don't have a use for it and wonder if it can successfully be frozen.
> 
> 
> Have any of you done this and what were your results once the milk was thawed?


Mr. Google says sure! It will keep frozen for 3 to 6 months. Thaw in the refrigerator overnight, and give it a good shake to restore its texture.


----------



## Rascal (Jan 18, 2019)

I  freeze all the time, my lolly cake only has half a can. So I freeze. I also freeze tomato paste, I buy in a tin, use then freeze rest in a plastic bag in shape of a log, chop off as you need.

Russ


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 18, 2019)

I freeze leftover tomato paste too, *Russ*, but I measure out 2 Tbsp portions onto waxed paper, freeze, then toss the lumps into a freezer bag.



Katie H said:


> I have about half a can of sweetened condensed milk left after preparing a dessert recipe.  At the moment I really don't have a use for it and wonder if it can successfully be frozen...


I haven't frozen condensed milk, but I recently pulled out the last of the half-and-half that was left in the carton when we left for OH for the holidays. I defrosted it in the fridge overnight, then shook the daylights out of it just before I used it for cooking. Didn't notice any difference in taste or texture when it was cooked into the food. (For the life of me, though, I don't remember exactly what I used it for... )


----------



## Rascal (Jan 18, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I freeze leftover tomato paste too, *Russ*, but I measure out 2 Tbsp portions onto waxed paper, freeze, then toss the lumps into a freezer bag.
> 
> 
> I haven't frozen condensed milk, but I recently pulled out the last of the half-and-half that was left in the carton when we left for OH for the holidays. I defrosted it in the fridge overnight, then shook the daylights out of it just before I used it for cooking. Didn't notice any difference in taste or texture when it was cooked into the food. (For the life of me, though, I don't remember exactly what I used it for... )



A shop near us sells about 500 ml cans paste for $2, cheap as chips. Hard to use just once. Freezing is so economical. 

Russ


----------

